# Million Pipeline



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi just found out about this at work and thought many might not know either 
this is worth sighning up against this stupid proposal it would affect many of us 
http://ourdamwater.org/test/
please move or delete if this is against forum rules wasnt sure where to post just wanted to inform as many as possible

Wilky


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the post. This is an ongoing issue and I believe sportsmen and citizens need to be informed and take action to preserve what we have.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

An important issue for Western outdoorsman, thanks for posting.

Check an earlier UWN discussion about the pipeline here:
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=38859&p=406183&hilit=pipeline#p406183

This thread could go in Outdoors or Everything Else, your call.


----------

